# Freezing Lasagna?



## icedhazelnut (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi! Everyone. 
I want to make lasagna for Christmas dinner and do it a week ahead of time. Do I freeze it before or after it's cooked? What is the best pan to cook and freeze in? :lips: 

Thanks


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

From my home experience, I have found that cooking and freezing after. It does take some time to reheat though.
Hopefully a Chef will pop on and give their point of view and also the health aspects.
I tried the other way and it was quite watery.
pan


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Cooking the components, assembling, baking, and then freezing is okay; just try to undercook the noodles a little so they won't be completely mushy later. Especially if you're going to reheat it directly from the freezer (give it at least an extra half-hour, maybe even more).

As for the best pan to use, here's an easy way to do it using your regular lasagna pan but still have it available for other dishes in the meantime: grease the pan well and then line it with aluminum foil, leaving a large overhang. Assemble the lasagna, bake it if you want, then let it cool. Cover and freeze it in the pan. When it's frozen, remove it from the pan with the foil. Peel off the foil, wrap it well in plastic, and put it back in the freezer until you need it. Then when you're ready to reheat it, just unwrap and pop it back in the pan. (The reason you have to remove the foil when storing is that the acid in the tomatoes will react with the metal and while it won't hurt you, it looks disgusting.)


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

If you are going to freeze it, then don't even cook the noodles. Just assemble and freeze. Allow to thaw before cooking. I never cooked my noodles when working in banquets as we made the lasagna a day ahead. The noodles absorb the moisture and start to soften and finish softening and cooking in the oven. Of course if you are making and baking the same day then the noodles need to be cooked and the product is superior but if you are freezing then use this time saving method.


----------



## icedhazelnut (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks!! Excellent ideas. I'm not going to precook the noodles, I will cook the lasagna, freeze it and remove it from the pan using the foil!!


----------

